# Frame on 40 gallon breeder



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

Are the frames on tanks such as the 40 gallon breeder supposed to be in two pieces? See pic below:















The splits look so clean and uniform (exactly 1/2 way across on both sides of both the top and bottom frame) that I assumed that's the way it was made (plus I don't think the tank ever held water before as it previously held a small animal and the silicone looks brand new), but someone told me that the frames have to be one piece in order to reinforce the walls of the tank from bowing out. This does make sense to me, but again, the tank *looks* like it was made that way.

I don't want to falsely assume the tank is fish-safe, and yet if they do make them this way I don't want to falsely say it is not!


----------

